# Diesel badge?



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

If anybody has one diesel badge to sell I'm a buyer. If you have one leftover I can send you a money order to cover the shipping and packing. Today the gas boy almost put gas in my car, I was late with wife and kids yelling in the car so just told to full it up, stopped at the combine gas/oil pump, just as looking by the side window I see that he doesn't have the right gun in the hand and hearing the cap opening. Just on time it was close lol. That's the reason for the badge. Don't worry I'll send the money first to cover everything. Thanks


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

is he colorblind?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The cap has "Diesel" written on it? I always fill mine myself as I don't trust anybody to fill it properly. Also although my cap says "Diesel fuel only" twice on the cap, the cap is black just like on a petrol model.

By the way my car came with 3 Diesel badges but when filling up none are in a position you easily notice from the filler, one on the trunk and one on each front door down low.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

My cap is green, it says Diesel. The inside of the fuel door says Diesel Fuel Only. What more are you looking for?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup. Mine too


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I know I fuel the car always by myself but sometimes wy wife takes it and she's always leaving the gas boy fueling it up. The gas boy was pretty busy he just didn't noticed it's ok since I told him before the gun was in the hole anyway I took a chance that maybe someone had one badge leftover and want to get rid of it.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I got one, pm me


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I always fill it myself.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Ger8mm pm sent thanks


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Sorry the badge I'm looking for is the holden one that's written diesel on it, and not the tiny green one as my avatar. Thanks


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

bigluke said:


> Sorry the badge I'm looking for is the holden one that's written diesel on it, and not the tiny green one as my avatar. Thanks


I am going to a Holden dealer Friday to price some other badges for a member and will also price some Diesel badges for you while I am there.

View attachment 105242


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

great thank you very much


----------

